# New Terminator Captain Revealed



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Dakka:

























Tetrisphreak on Dakka:


> The new terminator captain is exclusive to the strike force ultra box.
> Captain
> 10x tactical terminators
> 10x assault terminators
> ...


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Of course he's limited to a box set...


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

An exclusive miniature in a box with 20 of the least tempting variant of plastic terminators and terminators as a whole. At least with the web-exclusive miniatures I could get the plastic crack I actually "needed" to go along with them. :cray: If he was in a single miniature clam pack I could have seen myself getting two copies instead of none.
Ah, well...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

To eBay!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

ultra-meh. why i should shell out that sum for a model easily convertible from a dv terminator sarge or any sm termin? shure he got a fancy sword but thats all


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

neferhet said:


> ultra-meh. why i should shell out that sum for a model easily convertible from a dv terminator sarge or any sm termin? shure he got a fancy sword but thats all


He got a spiffy Iron Halo thing there too.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

This confuses me, it really does. Plastic Terminator Captain? Good! The mini itself is decent enough, I personally still like the metal one more but it's a dam sight better than the SM Captains and I wouldn't have a problem including one in my force. Then... they make it exclusive to a box set only... da fuck? (A strike force that doesn't make a whole lot of sense either) and they market him as being UM Characterwhosamaflop... but he has no UM specific markings on him.

What the hell is the thinking behind it?


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

The thinking behind it is to allow non UM armies to use him, from a business standpoint what's the point in bringing out a non special character model that can only be used by UM players? 

He looks ok but by bringing him out as a model you can only get if you buy a very expensive box set is a little counter intuitive, they would sell more if they sold him individually and make more money in the long run than trying to entice players to spend all their money on some models they don't need

In my most humblest of opinions


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I was hoping this would e the same type of box as the terminator Lord


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Can I just say that for all the great detail on that miniature, and it is good, that all it really has is more armor? Just add more plastic so we can pay more right GW?

Seriously I am not impressed. I wanted to see more artistic valuve, more creativity, than what is being offered here. Just another Calgar Model really.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> To eBay!


eBayers, ASSEMBLE!!!



Jacobite said:


> What the hell is the thinking behind it?


None. Just the communal crack-pipe.......


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Really not impressed with these 3 recent limited edition SM captains. They just aren't that cool. Pretty bland, though I suppose they would work very well for Ultramarines.


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

I've never understood the reason why you would use a Terminator Captain. For fewer points you can give him Artificer Armor and he has the same survivability and can still Sweeping advance.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

psactionman said:


> I've never understood the reason why you would use a Terminator Captain. For fewer points you can give him Artificer Armor and he has the same survivability and can still Sweeping advance.


Someone has never heard of the 1st Company, or being "thematic" then.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Zion said:


> Someone has never heard of the 1st Company, or being "thematic" then.


Being thematic is for sissies :laugh: this said gw should encourage us to be thematic with more appealing models...:scratchhead:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

neferhet said:


> Being thematic is for sissies :laugh: this said gw should encourage us to be thematic with more appealing models...:scratchhead:


Saucer of milk on table two...... :laugh:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Oddly enough, I've contemplated purchasing the contents of that box ser for my new Blood Angels army.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I mean, it's a pretty sweet box and if I didn't already own everything in there but for the bird I'd snatch it up I'm a second, but that captain does nothing for it. You can basically make a better looking captain from bits of existing nator boxes. Needs more bells and whistles to really get me goin'.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

It's a cool enough box set, maybe the model does have options on it's sprew.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

This is just GW revisiting old ground, army boxes with limited edition were all the rage upto about 5 or six year's ago, they panned them because indies were buying them all up for trade price and splitting them up and flogging the contents on ebay, which lead to the eventual rule changes for traders not being allowed to break up sets or have ebay shops, loads pf indies have since bit the farm as they were not able to compete with the big boys huge discounts because they were shifting volume overseas....well we know the history. .

Anyway I have no doubt this chap will be very popular? Anything limited or restricted is hot property, the sooner GW learn that and start exploiting that the better for them it will be.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> This is just GW revisiting old ground, army boxes with limited edition were all the rage upto about 5 or six year's ago, they panned them because indies were buying them all up for trade price and splitting them up and flogging the contents on ebay, which lead to the eventual rule changes for traders not being allowed to break up sets or have ebay shops, loads pf indies have since bit the farm as they were not able to compete with the big boys huge discounts because they were shifting volume overseas....well we know the history. .
> 
> Anyway I have no doubt this chap will be very popular? Anything limited or restricted is hot property, the sooner GW learn that and start exploiting that the better for them it will be.


Yay!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

$470.00 Australian to get that Termie Captain, no thanks, i'll pass, i'll go onto Ebay.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oldman will pass on this, I prefare the old metal captain, which reminds me, I really should paint him up!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Was going to get this one until I realised I have to get 20 Terminators, a Land Raider, Dreadnought and a Storm Raven as well. No thanks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

If the set is available to indies I will be stocking up, everything in it is very bitable


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Zion said:


> He got a spiffy Iron Halo thing there too.


You can buy it on ebay a day after he releases.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> Oldman will pass on this, I prefare the old metal captain, which reminds me, I really should paint him up!


Ditto, but, I'm seriously contemplating converting mine to an LC Termie since I don't have but a couple. 



Doelago said:


> Was going to get this one until I realised I have to get 20 Terminators, a Land Raider, Dreadnought and a Storm Raven as well. No thanks.


I'm actually looking for all of that for my BA anyway and its cheaper than buying all but the terminators and then trying to hunt down the Space Hulk termies I do want from eBay.



bitsandkits said:


> If the set is available to indies I will be stocking up, everything in it is very bitable


I can only imagine. Do you get excited when you see deals like this and all the various bitz that are in it?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I can only imagine. Do you get excited when you see deals like this and all the various bitz that are in it?


when i see deals like that i start singing "if i were rich man" from fiddler on the roof in a really dodgy Russian accent ...no in all seriousness, army deals are always nice as they do add a little extra margin, but in reality i get excited by all GWs releases, i generally get to unbox every new kit they produce, as a huge GW fan boi such as i am i have the best job in the world. The thing that is really exciting is seeing how far GW have come in such a short time, GW rarely get any credit by the internet community as it is, but when you consider how few of GWs contemporary's use hard styrene plastics and those that do really phone it in with what they put on the sprue, its pretty easy to understand why GW is still number one despite its reputation for over charging, most gamers really dont get to handle many kits other than those for there own army where as i get to see them all, the Taurox for example i simply love tracks and all, its a great kit, but you have to hold the sprues i think to really get to love it, some kits however like the recent dark elves were a little lack luster and un imaginative but still had more going for them in the way of unique parts and detail than is being produced elsewhere, same for the new dwarves and wood elves, the bloody treeman is amazing, only one of two kits GW have produced that i recon you couldnt assemble without instructions.


----------

